# Hood tach



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I want to install a exterior tach on the hood, similar to the '69. Does anyone have any suggestions on running the wiring through the hood?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Redirect Notice


----------

